#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Γήπεδο που τέμνεται απο τα νέα όρια του ΣΧΟΟΑΠ

## axar

Συνάδελφοι σε οικισμό <2000 κατοικων πρόσφατα εγκρίθηκε ΣΧΟΟΑΠ για τον συγκεκριμένο δήμο. Το οικόπεδο του πελάτη έχει πρόσωπο στον επαρχιακό δρόμο 25μ, και βάθος 50μ. Στα νέα όρια του ΣΧΟΟΑΠ μπήκαν απο το οικόπεδο στο σχέδιο μόνο τα πρώτα 10μ. σε βάθος. Με το υπόλοιπο οικόπεδο τι γίνεται, μένει τυφλό. Υπάρχει διαδικασία να ακολουθηθεί για να ενταχθεί όλο το οικόπεδο στο σχέδιο; Μπορεί να γίνει τροποποίηση των ορίων του ΣΧΟΟΑΠ ή έστω αλλαγή κατα την διάρκεια της πολεοδομικής μελέτης της περιοχής ή είναι χαμένος χρόνος;

----------


## NEW

Καλημέρα! Επειδή τυγχάνει να έχω μια παρόμοια περίπτωση, αναρωτιέμαι αν βρήκατε κάποια λύση! Δυστυχώς όλες οι προσπάθειες μου (πολεοδομία, δήμο κ.τ.λ.) δεν έχουν επιφέρει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα ως τώρα. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια!

----------

